# Havs Tolerance to Hot & Cold Weather?



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm wondering about the tolerance level of havs to hot and cold weather. I've noticed that Willow definitely does not like it outside when it's chilly (like down in the 40's or below). She also seems to not like it too warm (anything in the mid 70's or higher). When it's chilly, I put a sweater on her but she still wants just the shortest of walks and pulls to head back home. When it's hot, on our walks she'll flop down in any bit of shade we come across. That makes me wonder about her tolerance level to temperatures.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't walk Molly when it is too hot or too cold because she just doesn't enjoy it. She definitely likes it under 75 degrees in the summer and above freezing in the winter. Winters give me the most challenge with her because if she doesn't potty fast enough she gets too cold and just stands there like a frozen statue!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

If it's hot out, I wet my guys down with the house before walks. I will also take them on hikes where they can swim. When it is cold, they wear winter coats. Fred is most tolerant of the cold but will shiver if out too long. I also use rain coats for rainy weather.


----------



## NickieTwo (Jun 17, 2013)

Nickie has tried to sunbath when it is in the low 100s. I don't allow it and make him come inside. Mostly he and his sheltie brother don't stay out long in the very hot summers here - just out long enough for necessities and right back inside. Dogs, like people, seem to adjust to the climate where they live. Good dog owners here do not walk their dogs in the summer except early morning or evening. Sidewalks are just too hot for those bare paws and dogs can also overheat. Also dogs can get sunburn.
Nickie is full coated as is the sheltie and that doesn't cause them any problems in the summer. It probably keeps them cooler and avoids sunburn.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie's in a long coat and tolerates heat and cold weather really well. In the winter and on rainy days I use coats and sweaters to keep her dry and warm. She never stops on a walk because she's too hot or cold; I've found her to be very adaptable.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks for your comments. I thought perhaps they suffered in the heat like a pugged nose dog. She really likes to be in the shade when it's warm out.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Django never goes out if its hotter than 75-78 degrees. I have noticed as he's gotten older and of course the prednisone, his tolerance for warm weather is not what it use to be. 

He does however LOVE the cold. I don't walk him in the winter if it's colder than 38 degrees (always with a coat) or if there's snow on the ground, they use a lot of salt here and it burns his belly and paws so we just stay off the sidewalks. 
The snow is also too deep. He love being outside when it's cold. We have huge dog area off the deck so it's easy to let him wonder around while i am inside watching him from a warm house. I don't ever let him stay out too long, just a couple of minutes and when it's below zero, he just goes out to do his business and runs back in.

He hates the rain!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Sophie doesn't do well in heat either (she is dark and also very active) but she seems to like the cold ok. We haven't had it cold enough yet to really test it though.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Thanks for your comments. I thought perhaps they suffered in the heat like a pugged nose dog. She really likes to be in the shade when it's warm out.


I suspect that Havanese in puppy cuts need more help with temperatures than dogs in full coats, as the full coat insulates them from both heat and cold. They certainly do NOT have the problems that brachycephalic breeds do, because there is nothing wrong with their breathing apparatus.

However, they don't have a lot of body mass, and their coats aren't particularly weather proof. I find that Kodi is fine down to about freezing, as long as it is dry and there is not much wind. If it is windy, or wet, he needs clothes in the winter. His coat is not the LEAST bit water repellent... in fact, it sucks up water like a sponge. And if it's windy, his hair is soft enough that you can see the wind parting it right down to the skin, letting the cold air through.

In hot weather, I find that the limiting factor, as it should be for ALL dogs, is the heat of the pavement. If it's hot enough that I can't hold my hand on the pavement, we don't walk on it. But in the same weather, they might comfortably walk in the woods. I ALWAYS carry water for them if it's warm out.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> Sophie doesn't do well in heat either (she is dark and also very active) but she seems to like the cold ok. We haven't had it cold enough yet to really test it though.


Yeah, I can't comment on cold with Pixel... That hasn't happened here yet!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> they don't have a lot of body mass, and their coats aren't particularly weather proof. I find that Kodi is fine down to about freezing, as long as it is dry and there is not much wind. If it is windy, or wet, he needs clothes in the winter. His coat is not the LEAST bit water repellent... in fact, it sucks up water like a sponge. And if it's windy, his hair is soft enough that you can see the wind parting it right down to the skin, letting the cold air through.


Thank you for these comments. I'll continue to put sweaters on Willow when it's chilly and damp. We generally don't walk too far in hot weather as I don't like it hot either!


----------

